# Wotcha!



## Sugarbum (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi all!

Really nice to log on to this site and read what people are saying about diabetes. I am type 1 for 3 years. I am most interested in either reading about peoples experiences of the process to get an Insulin pump or starting a thread for support! Theres nothing quite like finding a whole bunch of people who know exactly what you mean!

I have had what feels like a very nauseous rollercoaster ride through the three years I have had living with this malarky, but pleased to report things are currently going ok in the world of me. To think it has actually only been three years is remarkable when it is in fact the biggest journey I have been on is completely weird....but it is nice to have finally reached the stage where I dont constantly think about whats it is like not to have it anymore- but thats simply because I cant remember! Ho-hum. So to bring me up to date, I have done DAFNE (loved it) and I am in the long winded process of getting an Insulin Pump, but Ive had teeth pulled that were less painful!!

Looking forward to chit-chat with you all and hearing all your news and experiences  x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2009)

Hiya Sugarbum, and welcome! There are a few pump users here, so hopefully they'll be able to give you some pointers.


----------



## Steff (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi sugarbum and welcome


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi there welcome to DS 

there are a few members here with pumps hopefully they will reply soon. 

What problems are you having getting one? Do you meet the NICE criteria? I would like one but don't actually meet the criteria. 

I've had diabetes for 9 years but it feels forever!


----------



## kojack (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome 

There is one member that has only just started using a pump.


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 16, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Hi there welcome to DS
> 
> there are a few members here with pumps hopefully they will reply soon.
> 
> ...



Hi there,

Ive had several problems getting the referal to the pump clinic as I see a different doctor every time I go to my 6 month review, and have never seen my consultant. But thanks to comming back on their radar through DAFNE last year, the DSN who ran it has addopted my cause and is fighting my corner. I emailed her today and she is chasing up my appointment.

Strangely enough, since doing DAFNE and an improvement post course, I also now dont really meet criteria (typical!) but the pump will hopefully really benefit me in a very active job and on that basis I have still gone forward for one. My HbA1c is better but remains above range over a long term period so that is what currently works on paper for me. I have DAFNE friends from the course who have coached me on all the buzz phrases to come out with to the Prof when you eventually get to the pump clinic for assessment.....I feel like I am waiting for a job interview!

I wouldnt want to probe you for personal information on a public forum, but you say you would like one but dont meet the guidelines.....my DSN is very much of the opinion the guidelines are very manipulable. But they really push the pump where I attend (but to get there you need a consultant referal which is where I was falling short!). It may be worth you reviewing the guidelines again with your DSN? I will let you know how I go anyway...


----------

